
Ask HN: How many hours do you sleep? - andreygrehov
My current schedule is 10pm-5:30&#x2F;6am, which is approximately 7-8 hours of sleep. By 6:30am I usually do my workouts (@ gym). During the commute time (~45-50 mins) I tend to read. Sometimes I feel a bit tired, so just put the book aside, close my eyes and fall into a semi-sleep mode - 30 mins is enough to fully recover. This tiredness is most likely the result of daily workouts.<p>I&#x27;m trying to reduce the sleep time to 6 hours per night. Has anyone tried to achieve sleep time reduction?<p>P.S. I&#x27;m a smoker.
======
QUFB
I sleep around 10 hours a night.

Over 20 years ago, I was diagnosed with bipolar disorder. My psychiatrist at
the time recommended that I setup a rigid sleep schedule, to ensure that:

1) I regularly received a sufficient amount of sleep

2) My sleep schedule was consistent

For people with certain conditions (that probably don't apply to most HN
readers), ensuring a sufficient but not excessive amount of sleep is very
important. For bipolar disorder or major depressive disorder, inconsistent
sleep can really throw you off.

I take medication, but I've noticed over the years that my condition is much
better when I get a solid 10 hours of sleep.

It seems a bit silly to hipsters in SF that I'm in bed at 8pm, but it keeps me
stable and functional.

------
ramtatatam
Hey! I used to sleep 4/5 hours every 24 hours and then 14/15 hours during
weekends back in university time. This was OK for the time being but in longer
run I found it quite exhaustive and in the same time I did not like waste of
weekend.

When I started working full time I was taking ~7 hours every day (including
weekends) but until I gave up drinking coffee I could not do much in the
evenings after work. At that time giving up coffee was great thing, I passed
some certifications in the evenings and could also catch up with private life.
I think also my diet at the time was contributing to this effect (eating a lot
of green leafy food, salads, kale etc. and not so much of bread or processed
sugars/fats)

Then I joined a startup and in the same time my beloved one gave birth to our
beautiful boy - so no continuous sleep (1.5-2 hours straight at max) for more
than a year made my head looking a bit grey. In the same time I switched back
to drink coffee and had bad diet habits to strike back - so my level of
tiredness grown so much I could do nothing productive after work. Then I
switched regular coffee to bulletproof coffee and at least coffee crush was
gone but generally I find 7 hours in bed is my minimum.

------
tsukikage
I currently sleep 11pm-5am on weekdays, with a further hour or so of broken
"sleep" on a train. This leaves me quite seriously sleep deprived by the end
of each week, and I do not recommend it if you can possibly avoid it.

------
greenspot
My schedule:

\- 10pm to 6pm with 2 wakeups, the second one is usually longer

\- so between 7 to 8h

\- during the week less but minimum 6,5 hours and on the weekend longer, ~8h

